
Covering Code in Practice – Part 1 - dnl_pozzobon
http://codecleane.rs/2017/01/13/covering-code-practice-part-1/
======
dnl_pozzobon
OP here: I Started a to record some videos while adding test to a cool Micro
ORM I found on Github. I do this both for practicing at explaining my thought
process and for, hopefully, helping those that whould like to start testing
their code but don't know where to do so

